# Pictures of your dogs



## samandshawn (May 2, 2005)

Hi, most people here seem to have dogs,asI am also a dogie lover it would be great to see somepicsPics of dogs and buns together would be great!


----------



## m.e. (May 2, 2005)

*He's no longer with us (adopted), but I still consider him my "baby"...

Dr. Pepper:







*thinks* I believe there's a photo or two around here of he and Rextogether. They were the sweetest friends, they snuggled, and Rexwouldn't touch his food until Pepper was served, and then they'd munchaway together.

I really miss that guy sometimes...:?*


----------



## samandshawn (May 2, 2005)

WOW hes gorgeous great spotsSo sorryyou lost him I know how hard it is, the only dog I've lost was a JRTcrossI had her when I was six years old and she passed awaywhen I was 21.


----------



## Bassetluv (May 2, 2005)

What a beauty your dog was, m.e. I'm so sorry tohear you lost him...it really is hard losing such wonderful members ofthe family. But I also believe that when they do cross over, they willbe the ones waiting to greet us when it's our turn...and what areception that will be! 

I'll try and post a pic of the dog who now shares my home (if I canfigure out how this forum works...shouldn't be too hard...though mycomputer skills aren't always the best...  )


----------



## m.e. (May 2, 2005)

um...sorry for the mix-up :?, but Pepper didn'tdie, he got adopted (hence the "()"). I didn't inted to create thatimpression, though I realize my word choice was not the best. Iapologize.

Dr. Pepper was adopted last summer and is happily living a few hoursnorth of us  He lived with us for five years, but the home situationwasn't working out  We found the _perfect_ couple for him; theyhad lost their own Dalmatian two years ago, and were finally ready toopen their hearts for another dog.

They fell in love immediately with Pepper, and it was happily everafter  I do miss him, but now he has a big yard and a lake and apick-up truck to ride in all day (he accompanies the husband to work),and the love of his new family. I miss him a lot, but he's happy, soI'm happy.

Again, I'm sorry, didn't intend to hijack the thread


----------



## Bassetluv (May 2, 2005)

Oops...I mistakenly assumed Pepper had crossedover. Well I am certainly glad to hear Pepper is fine and has a lovinghome, but still extend my sympathies to you in missing him...theyremain in our hearts wherever they may be. 

Now I'll try and add a pic of my dog, Kaya (let's see how skillful I am at this)...


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (May 2, 2005)

Here's Patches and Ginger, Ginger is theLab/German Shepherd mix that was dumped off at our house with twoothers, we adopted out her brothers, Patches is the Border Collie/Aus.Shepherd:

Patches:






Ginger:






Ellie


----------



## Stephanie (May 2, 2005)

Now I really want a dog! Oh, who am I kidding?I've wanted a dog since I moved out on my own at 18. Really, oursituation right now isn't set up for a dog, it wouldn't be fair to anyof our animals to bring a dog in. Plus, with a new baby on the way, Idoubt I'd be up for that. 

However, I do plan on us getting a dog as soon as we live in a bigger place.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (May 2, 2005)

Bassetluv-

I just noticed how long your dog's nails are, please clip them with adog nail clipper you can find at walmart or likestores. Clipping theirnails is essential, if they get too long, they cannot walk/is painfulto walk and their nails will painfully split or will cause stressedtendons because of the off angle they walk, etc.

Ellie


----------



## lyndsy (May 2, 2005)

Wow, such cute dogs!

This is my Daytona!






He is a 1 year old Keeshond. Lots of brushing, and grooming bills, LMBO! but worth EVERY penny!

This is him at 8 weeks,






Monkeys!


----------



## Bassetluv (May 2, 2005)

Ellie, your dogs are beautiful! I love how they both posed for you so well. 

Oh, and I know...Kaya's claws were a bit long in the photo. I do trimthem, but I don't trim them too short (got a bit gunshy when I trimmedthem once and hit the quick). I have always wondered about somethingI'd heard a few years ago. Maybe you can answer this question...thelonger the nails grow, does the quick get longer as well? I hadwondered if that was fact or myth. I do know that when I did hit thequick once, I hadn't trimmed her claws back very far. Of course it waspainful for her  and I had to gain her trust (and my own) back again.


----------



## Bassetluv (May 2, 2005)

Wow, Daytona is such a cutie! What an adorable face!


----------



## lyndsy (May 2, 2005)

Bassetluv,

Thanks! He's a Monkey! though...

My groomer ALWAYS tells me to bring Daytona in to clip his nails inbetween visits, because the longer the nail, the longer the quick...

I don't know if that helps, but she is a groomer...

Monkeys!


----------



## samandshawn (May 2, 2005)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> Oh, and I know...Kaya's claws were a bit long in the photo.I do trim them, but I don't trim them too short (got a bit gunshy whenI trimmed them once and hit the quick). I have always wondered aboutsomething I'd heard a few years ago. Maybe you can answer thisquestion...the longer the nails grow, does the quick get longer aswell? I had wondered if that was fact or myth. I do know that when Idid hit the quick once, I hadn't trimmed her claws back very far. Ofcourse it was painful for her  and I had to gain her trust (and myown) back again.



You cant judge a dogs nails without looking closely, all nails aredifferent as are ours,I show dogs and groom to show, and Iwould say its a myth. One of my dogs has very long quicks inthe front and short in the back, he never needs his rear claws trimmedonly his front, my other dog has very short quicks and never needs hernails trimmed.

This is barney one of my older showing dogs showing off a few of his rosettes.


----------



## Jenniblu (May 2, 2005)

Here's my GSD, Thourne-


----------



## samandshawn (May 2, 2005)

Hears a pic of my hubby and his little girl


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (May 2, 2005)

Actually, the longer the nail the longer the quick, you were correct, Bassetluv.

White nails are simple, just avoid cutting into the red (quick)

Black nails can be harder, you can slowly cut back little by littleuntil when you look into the center of the nail like you would into atube, then, when you've cut enough of the hard, excess nail off, you'llnotice that the nail will be soft and "squishy" meaning the next sliveryou take off may be thequick. Another way isto just judge how flared it is.

Make sure that when cutting the nail you also cut off the "flares" theflares are when the nail gets so long it literally flares out on eitherside of the nail,cut off those flares by simply moving yourdog nail clipper to clip off the flare. The end result should be ashorter, round nail.

Ellie


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 3, 2005)

My Kirby


----------



## Meganc731 (May 3, 2005)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 17, 2005)

How did I miss this thread? Here are my doggies:

Callie Girl:






Casey Boy, aka Casey Bear:


----------



## samandshawn (Jun 17, 2005)

Ahh lovely doggies, they all are so cute


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's my 1.5 year old husky...her name isNikka...good temperment, but a pitb...still the puppy stage....also theCocker Spaniel is Shiloh, my son's dog, she's 5.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey, I dontactually have a dog because my mom is allergic, but I walk 6 dogs and Iconsider them to be my dogs 

So here they are! 

Denver







Boulder







Aspen







Cooper







Elliot







Samantha









~Amy


----------



## FrenchLopGirl1280 (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a pug named Otto. He's 3 and reallyzealous. He's always running around playing. He doesn't know how to sitdown for a minute or two. My other dog is named Ben. He is a beautifulyellow labrador Retreiver. He's gorgeous.

Thanks for doing this thread.
Cleo Animal owner
list of pets
2 dogs
2 cats
10 rabbits (1 not ours)
16 fish
and 1 horse


----------



## Blackthorn45 (Jun 17, 2005)

This is my dog, Tomo. 4 yr old husky/shep mix. We just adopted him.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 17, 2005)

Aw! He's so cute! His nose is two different colors! 

Laura


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 17, 2005)

This is a not so great picture of my dog Puddin who we had to put down because of diabetes and blindness 

She was a yellow lab


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 17, 2005)

these are my mushball doggies dudley is the chocolate lab and hunter is the black lab


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 17, 2005)

Aww I used to have a black lab named Who Dat?

We had to give him to someone in the country because our backyard was too small.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 17, 2005)

cute story with the blk one.....we hadoriginally only bought the choc lab from the breeder..who was the alphaof the bunch, but didnt take him home right away b/c we were going onvacation...so when we came back to pick dudley up...the lil runt wasleft with him, and noone would buy him b/c he had a heart murmur and afew other medical problems....well of course we took him too .. thebreeder we bought them from paid for all his initial vet bills, and now5 years later the runt had grown out of his heart murmur, perfectlyhealthy and bigger than the alpha male of the pack


----------



## Alley (Jun 17, 2005)

Penny


----------



## Ty-bee (Jun 17, 2005)

Heres Dakota, she's a lab/husky mix. We got her a month before Brooke was born. So hubby tells everyone they're the twins.






This is Sadie when we first brought her home. She's a long-haired daschund mix.


----------



## bunnee mom (Jun 17, 2005)

Here are pics of my dogs who were both put downon April 14, 2005 :tears2:It was a tough decision, but because of theirdeclining health it had to be done and we figured since they werepretty much raised together we would do both of them at the sametime....somewhat easier on all of us emotionally. They werethe best dogs in the world and I'm crying now as I type this....






Bailey, collie/husky mix....age 12. He LOVED to eat the snow 






Maxx, golden retriever....age 16. His favorite place to sleep

:love:


----------



## Alley (Jun 17, 2005)

Penny, my baby.


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 17, 2005)

thsi is my dog milo hes my baby too hehe!!




hes a 9 year old black lab!!


----------



## Fergi (Jun 17, 2005)

Here is Gunnar, almost six months old, a german shepherd:






Neva, six years, american pit bull terrier:






with baby bunnies, awww:angel:






Katya, three years, caucasian ovcharka (rare russian breed), currently living with us temporarily, my moms dog:






That's my furkids!


----------



## ruka (Jun 18, 2005)

Here are my other babies..

Cookie Bear, she's an oldie (Makes 10 in August), but a sweetie. 





Biscuit is my bratty mutt. He has an attitude but I think the Girls have a bigger one.


----------



## lucky7 (Jun 18, 2005)

Seems like everyone on here has "big dogs" Ihave 4 small dogs and 1 big one. The 4 small are miniature pinschersand the big one is a redbone coon hound. We have so many animals aroundhere. I have......

5 dogs

7 rabbits ( 2 full grown, 5 babies)

2 goats

3 ducks

7 chickens (15 or 20 more chickens are coming soon)

12 chicks (soon to be more chicks )

Here is a pic of my dogs....


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jun 18, 2005)

what cute dogs everyone has, I LOVE the little daschund mix pup! adorable


----------



## samandshawn (Sep 11, 2005)

I have brought up this old topic I started (hopethats ok Carolyn) because I am looking to find out about the Hungarianvizsla, does anyone have one or know anything about thisbreed? pics wouldbe great


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 11, 2005)

Omg i just looked at a picture of a hungarianvizsla and it looks alot like my mums boss's dog. Will haveto ask her if it is actually a hungarian vizsla dog. If it is, she hasto get its nails cut like every month or so cos they grow soooo fast inthat breed. 

Anyway here is a picture of my Rosie, she is a border collie. We gother as a puppy, the runt of the litter. She is a year now and suddenlystopped growing about 5 months ago. Do runts grow to normal sizeeventually? If so how long does it take? 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/poopydogatherfirstshow016Small.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/poopydogatherfirstshow014Small.jpg

She is rather skinny because she is always on the go and never sits down for 5 seconds. Typical border collie. 


My pets are: 2 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs,budgie, dog, and horse.


----------

